# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >   BPMN2 : L'essentiel , tlchargez  le-book de Bonitasoft

## Hinault Romaric

* BPMN2 : L'essentiel , le-book de Bonitasoft*
*permet de se familiariser avec les concepts-cl du BPMN et modliser ses premiers processus*

Bonitasoft, un des leaders de la gestion des processus mtier (BPM) open source, publie un livre blanc sur la norme BPMN 2.0.

Pour rappel,  BPM (Business Process Management) est une discipline qui consiste  considrer la gestion des processus comme un moyen damliorer la performance oprationnelle. Les processus mtier sont reprsents sous forme de modles graphiques grce  lensemble des conventions graphiques BPMN (BPMN Business Process Model and Notation).

BPMN2 reprsente pour Bonitasoft  _la meilleure chose qui soit apparue dans le domaine du BPM ces dernires annes_ . Il permet de rconcilier les besoins mtier et informatique pour la gestion des processus mtier et a t adopt par la majorit des suites BPM dont Bonita BPM.

Le-book  BPMN2 : L'essentiel  est un excellent guide pour dcouvrir et se familiariser avec les concepts-cl  du BPMN. 


_Nous vous proposons cet e-book afin de vous familiariser avec les concepts-cl du BPMN et vous permettre de commencer  modliser vos premiers processus. Nous sommes convaincus quune fois les bases acquises, vous trouverez cette approche puissante, adaptable et remarquablement facile. Que vous soyez responsable mtier, pilote de processus ou dveloppeur, le BPMN est le passage oblig vers la mise en uvre de processus optimiss et une plus grande efficacit de votre organisation_ , explique Miguel Valdes Faura, PDG et co-fondateur de BonitaSoft.

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger l'e-book BPMN2 : l'essentiel* 

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger Bonita BPM*

----------

